# Making wooden windows



## Raymond Corbeil (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello 
I am new to this forum and wood like to know if someone can point me to a place where I could find information or a plan to make wooden windows ?

Thanks
Raymond


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Raymond.
You can also look at Youtube for videos.

Ogee Window Sash and Rail Router Bits by Amana Tool

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM18-19windowsash.pdf

3pc 1/2" SH Window Sash/Glass Door R&S Router Bit Set | eBay

How to Make Wood Windows - One Project Closer


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Raymond.

You will find many on the forum, from hobbyists 
to professional with similar interest in the router and its uses.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello Raymond,

Welcome to The Router Forums. It's good to have you join us.

I look forward to reading your posts, questions and answers alike.


----------

